# Utilización del contador 74163 como generador de secuencia



## berniqui666 (Sep 2, 2009)

Alguien que me pueda explicar su funcionamiento por favor. Por ejemplo este caso:

Utilizando el CI 74163 y las puertas lógicas que sean necesarias, diseñar un circuito que produzca una señal Z que se mantiene a 1
durante los cinco primeros pulsos de reloj y luego se mantiene a 0 durante los cinco siguientes pulsos de reloj, repitiendo esta
secuencia indefinidamente.

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola
No puedo deducir, por lo que dices en tu mensaje, si deseas que el Contador 74163 se restablezca a 0000 (En las Salidas Q’s) al haber pasado 5 pulsos en la entrada Clock de este circuito.

Si esto es lo que quieres “se restablezca a 0000” el circuito adicional sería así:

Conecta un inversor a Qc-12 y la salida del inversor a CLR-1; con esto el contador “contará” de 0 a 4 = 5 Pulsos.(y Continuará de nuevo 0-4).
La salida del inversor conéctala al Clock de un Flip-Flop tipo J-K y en su salida Q tendrás la señal Z que Buscas.

Nota: Vi las hojas de datos de varios fabricantes del 74163 y todas dicen que este componente está obsoleto.

Saludos
A sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2010)

MrCarlos ya te resolvió casi todo.
Si a lo que te comentaron le agregas un Flip Flop, durante los primeros 5 pulsos tendrás una salida y durante los siguientes 5 *NO* tendrás salida.


----------



## andone (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, les comento mi problema:

tengo que configurar un contador 74ls163 de manera tal que comience la cuenta en 3 y llegue hasta el 12, con eso no tengo inconveniente, el problema está en que el ejercicio me pide que cuando el equipo se enchufe la cuenta inicie en 3, les dejo una imagen del circuito en Proteus, desde ya gracias y saludos




*P.D: asi como está, la cuenta arranca en 0 llega hasta C o 12 y luego empieza en 3*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2014)

Está lleno de contadores que comienzan distinto de cero , buscá mejor !


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola andone

Hacer un contador que comience en 3, al encenderlo y continúe contando hasta 12; cíclicamente de 3 a 12, es un tanto difícil con ese contador 74LS163 ya que es del tipo Síncrono *.

Sobre todo que casi todos los simuladores no están diseñados para lograr lo que pretendes.
Es muy posible que el circuito que te adjunto en el ZIP funcione como lo estás requiriendo pero al armarlo en la realidad.
En la simulación Casi se logra con algunos trucos como se miran en el que te adjunto.

Estudia las hojas de datos que te adjunto para que descubras como funciona este contador Síncrono.

saludos
a sus ordenes
* Síncrono = Sincrónico.


----------

